
Continuous Integration vs. Continuous Delivery: There’s an Important Difference - kungfudoi
https://devops.com/blogs/continuous-integration-vs-continuous-delivery-theres-important-difference/
======
mrmrcoleman
It's amazing that this still needs to be explained! When was the CD book
released? 2011/2012??

